# htaccess- Limit?



## BlauerCorsar (1. Februar 2007)

Moin.

Ich habe auf meinem Webserver für die User einen Login eingerichtet. Nun haben sich im Laufe der Jahre dort einige User angesammelt. 
Den LogIn hab ich per .htaccess eingerichtet, für jeden User ein eigenes Passwort.
Nun stehe ich aber vor dem Problem das die neuen User ihren LogIn nicht nutzen können, sondern immer wieder nach ihren Daten gefragt werden (Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung!?)

Gibt es für die htaccess ein Limit für die Userzahl? Und wenn ja, wo schraub ich das nach oben? Oder ne Alternative zur htaccess? (auch für mich nich so versierten, schnell und einfach, einzurichten?)
Hatte auch mal ne Alternative über gruppen, aber da hatte ja die jeweilige Gruppe ein sammelpasswort, das will ich nicht...

Falls mir jmd helfen kann wäre ich dankbar 

mfg BC


----------



## Gumbo (1. Februar 2007)

Falls du PHP zur Verfügung hast, könntest du damit die Daten der HTTP-Authentifizierung abfangen und verarbeiten.


----------



## BlauerCorsar (1. Februar 2007)

Joa, ich hab PHP zur Verfügung, aber wie ich damit die Daten Abfang und Verarbeite weiß ich (noch) nicht...hab noch nicht so die Ahnung davon, wollte ja eigentlich eh weg von der htaccess..irgendwie in was übersichtlicheres 

Und das es kein Limit gibt weiß ich jetzt auch, zumindest hat mal jmd grad für mich getestet das es auch mit 4600 Einträgen noch funktionieren müsste....

Also weiter den Fehler suchen der nicht existiert -.-

thx 4 Answer


----------



## Gumbo (1. Februar 2007)

Folge einfach dem Link in meinem Beitrag, dort wird alles Wissenswerte beschrieben.


----------

